# Caterpillar RP 7500 Generator



## dallonhorman (May 31, 2018)

Looking to see if anyone else on here owns a generator from Caterpillars portable generator series. Mine does not carry the full load like its rated for. Checking if anyone else has experienced this problem.


----------



## iredvette (Apr 20, 2018)

I just purchased a Cat RP12000 E with in the last 2 weeks. I'm about to see if mine will carry a full load. Will up date when done.


----------

